# Finished product !



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Not the best of pictures but thought i'd shows ya's all how our 12ft tank turned out as a couple of people have asked me how its going, i got that caught up with my beardie i forgot to update it :lol: 










Each compartment above opens up aswell as the sides where things can be stored and can gain access to the tank


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Absolutely sunning mate.. (but would have been a better marine tank imo)


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

That's amazing, i've never really got into fish, but even I can't fail to be impressed by that!!!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow! Im soooo jealous!! thats fantastic!!  can you build me one too? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

so who died and left u their millions?!?!! :flrt:


----------



## skippy (Nov 15, 2005)

That is amazing i would love a tank like that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats looks stunning andyman..


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Absolutely sunning mate.. (but would have been a better marine tank imo)


I admit i like marines, but there not lively enough and not as interesting to watch as tropicals  



> CC
> Wow! Im soooo jealous!! thats fantastic!! can you build me one too?


Aslong as you maintain it :wink: 



> little_chrissy
> so who died and left u their millions?!?!!


No one thank god  All earned by my dad trust me it was worth it, as he says  tho half the fish in there were bought by me for my tank, but ended up with my dads collection !


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEE real nice


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

That is amazing, looks fantastic


----------



## DAZZA (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome. You gotta post your filteration tank dimensions and where you got it from. Glass acrylic?

Ta.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

DAZZA said:


> Awesome. You gotta post your filteration tank dimensions and where you got it from. Glass acrylic?
> 
> Ta.


 The tank was specially made in acrilic, its alot more stronger and was alot more easier to transport around than if it was glass lol Filtration didn't quite work out for us, as the guy who designed it made a miner falt wich could be repaired but we already added the fish before hand whilst we had internals in the tank ! Only one half works now but the internals are still in, hiden behind the two black boxes, its still running a dream tho, less work than our previous one  Oh yea and we got it from a guy called Chris at Birmingham, shops called Neptunes ! :wink:


----------



## DAZZA (Feb 4, 2006)

Cheers. Ive looked into Neptunes for an acrylic tank formy tigerfish.

Ta.


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow That Is A Truely Amazing Tank..And One To Be Very Proud Of...When You Get Time You Will Have To Run Us A Stock List Off...Would Be Very Interested To See What You Have Stocked It With....


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> I admit i like marines, but there not lively enough and not as interesting to watch as tropicals


try a couple powder blues and say that :shock:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

nice tank there andy, i remember when that was setting up, I gotta disagree with your statement about marines.

The difference in attention our tank gets from people since its been a marine is amazing.
Everyones entitled to their own though and dont get me wrong i still love the tropicals.

now we know where to come when theres a water shortage :lol: 

P.S. you dont know anyone near me that wants any ghost knifefish do you? not mine but asking for someone who doesnt have net access yet.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Herp Awareness said:


> Wow That Is A Truely Amazing Tank..And One To Be Very Proud Of...When You Get Time You Will Have To Run Us A Stock List Off...Would Be Very Interested To See What You Have Stocked It With....


I had the list a did a while back somewhere, carn't find so think its better i write out a new one as we've got more fish and lost a few since :wink: 



> Luke
> P.S. you dont know anyone near me that wants any ghost knifefish do you? not mine but asking for someone who doesnt have net access yet.


I'm not familiar with your area at all, is it not possible to try some of the shops near by ?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I found my list  
All together we have :

10 Lemmon finned barbs
2 Indian barbs
5 clown loach 
1 Distichodus
3 Pims
3 Rainbow cichlids
2 Torpedo barbs
1 Hoplo
1 Red tail shark
2 Botia striatas
1 talking catfish
1 common plec
2 upside down catfish
1 trout fish (will find out original name)
1 odessa barb
1 pakistani loach
5 filement barbs
4 rasboras
5 Albino tiger barbs
2 green tiger barbs
7 sumatra tiger barbs
1 Albino cribensis
2 Posh cribensis (as we call them)
7 Cribensis
3 rainbow fish
2 bagrids
and finally 2 Geophagus


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

god your gonna need a lot of chips to go with them :twisted: 

what lighting you using tubes or mercuries ??


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

At the moment we have mercuries wich isn't really strong enough, so were going to get T5 lighting instead  

Just realized i missed 4 Fire mouths off me list lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

looking good andy :lol:


----------



## Icey (Apr 24, 2006)

That puts my 2ft tank to shame! :lol: 

Stunning, very nice!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

just how difficult is it to build a tank, i dont want fish atm but i want a 4ft by 3 by 3 for sum dendrobates, i imagine it would be expensve to buy sumthing that size


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

All depends what your after, Glass or Acrilic, the acrilic is alot more expensive, its also possible to buy fish tanks at the sizes your after, just visit your nearest aquatic centre, they can probably help you out :wink: also if your to get a tank made for you, it costs extra for a lid usually !


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

that is one big tank


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

what would b better to use,glass or Acrilic?


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

feking hell is that thing in your house????? Its amazing!!! well done you!!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well i suppose the acrilic would be better for humidity than glass, only the acrilic is very fragile in the fact that it scratches so easily. Imo i'd personally go for the acrilic myself tho it is more expensive.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

that fishtank is absolutely bloody amazing andy :2thumb: , what fish you got in there, what filtration units are you running, how much water is in it as well as that must take you hours to fill up....either way im well impressed


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well we have two external filtration systems with sumps, but only one half running, its a pretty longs story, so to cut the story short, we had a few problems lol we also have a trickle filter going  as for what fish we have, the list is at the bottom of the first page on this thread :wink: oh and it holds around 1,500L


----------



## Pepsi35 (Mar 25, 2006)

:shock:  Wow that is a fantastic tank - better than the tv to watch no repeats lol - and a lot more interesting !


----------



## Extreme (May 29, 2006)

very impressive tank can i ask how much the tank itself was


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Carn't remeber for the tank itself but for the hole settup it was between 4-5k


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

wow! thats dedication


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*re*

We used to have 2 upside down catfish with ours, they ended up dissappering!!! 3 months later, we are moving the tank around, and we find them again!!! Really strange.
You have got a beautiful tank though.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

*Re: re*



melpeck86 said:


> We used to have 2 upside down catfish with ours, they ended up dissappering!!! 3 months later, we are moving the tank around, and we find them again!!! Really strange.
> You have got a beautiful tank though.


Think you will find they become camouflage amoungst the bogwood, also there nocturnal, so chances are there out when your sleepin !


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Andyman, do you do saltwater too? I think you would be a natural setting up a nice reef tank!

Tort


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I used to keep malawi's but had difficulty finding a mixture of species i liked wich didn't insisnt on killing eachother, so changed back to tropical, i'm always looking for oddballs, so thats why i bought my reedfish  tropicals are also cheaper for me, less chemicals to add to the water changing PH ect ect :wink:


----------



## dwgp77 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,
I used to have 2 set ups of 5ft tanks 1 above the other bottom tank was marince top 1 was trops.
How do u clean the glass on that tank as i know how easy it will scratch now bein glass.
Do u have the tank in your living room, only asking as im sure the floor had to be supported for it.
Be goos see few more pics mayb of behing it or something.
But well done to you!!
Also for a tank that sze to be a marine set up would be like a 24hr job 
just to keep water levels such as salt etc correst.
We had rouble keeping our 5ft tank stable from time to time.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

very nice.

My problem would be not enough American Cichlids

and im non too fond of the geophagus species.

Personally i'd waste a tank like that on a Dovii.

Or maybe Green terrors.

Oh or an Osphronemus gorami

lol but nice work and some impressive fish in there


----------

